# ProFTP Virtuelle User via Bash anlegen



## schlawiner (21. Juni 2013)

bei proftp virtuelle User anlegen klappt einwandfrei mit

ftpasswd --passwd --name=username-3 --uid=1001 --gid=100 --home=/home/username/3 --shell=/bin/false

da es keine variable für das passwort so gibt, wie kann ich den user via bash anlegen

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/contrib/ftpasswd.html


----------



## schlawiner (25. Juni 2013)

einfachste Lösung, den Benutzer via Screen anlegen und dann die Passwörter eingeben und bestätigen indem man den Screen nochmal aufmacht. Manchmal liegts doch so nahe`g


Beste Grüße


----------



## erik s. (25. Juni 2013)

Es gibt einen Parameter, mit dem du das Passwort per Pipe an ftpasswd übergeben kannst:

```
--stdin
    Read  the  password directly from standard in rather than prompting for it. 
    This is useful for writing scripts that automate use of ftpasswd.
```
Demnach wäre für dein Beispiel der Einzeiler:

```
$ echo "dasPasswort" | ftpasswd --stdin --passwd --name=username-3 --uid=1001 --gid=100 --home=/home/username/3 --shell=/bin/false
```


Grüße,
Erik


----------

